# Pret a Papier



## Purple (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola a todas!! Aquí les dejo las cosas que compré de Pret a Papier para que se animen a vaciar sus carteras con esta colección que está padrísima
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, sobre todo si te gustan los tonos neutrales como a mí. Gazette Grey lo saqué de su envase original y lo puse en mi paleta de 15 sombras, por eso la foto está así,  además le tomé a la paleta completa para que lo comparen con otras sombras grises de MAC. Disfrutenlo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attachment 11103Attachment 11104
Instant Chic y Garb blushes, Tissueweight e/s, Coral Crepe paint pot, esmaltes Originality y Brown Bag 
Dressmaker, Dressmaker y Archetype lipsticks.
Attachment 11105

Attachment 11106
Gazette Grey e/s
Attachment 11107


----------



## Hypathya (Apr 30, 2010)

¡WOW! Todo está hermoso corazón!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me das una envidia...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aún no sé si esto llegará o cuándo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Disfruta de todas tus cositas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...y gracias por abrir el thread!!


----------



## bgajon (Apr 30, 2010)

Si va a llegar, ya hasta está a publicidad pero el producto llega hasta el 8 o 10  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de mayo según mi MA de PRO Perisur. Lo que estoy es FURIOSA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de que Art Supplies no llega.


----------



## bgajon (Apr 30, 2010)

Ana que tal está el blush Instant Chic? En unos posts he leído que se ve "muddy" ó cenizo y eso no me gusta. Gracias!


----------



## Purple (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Ana que tal está el blush Instant Chic? En unos posts he leído que se ve "muddy" ó cenizo y eso no me gusta. Gracias!_

 
Bianca, que crees? no lo he usado! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




acuérdate que estoy medio mal de la cabeza, primero lo admiro unos días
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , espero que esta vez no sean semanas, y después ya lo uso
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, prometo no tardarme tanto en usarlo esta vez, en cuanto me lo ponga, te digo. Yo me lo probé antes de comprarlo y si me gustó, no se veía cenizo, pero ya usándolo bien sin otro blush abajo tal vez cambie, espero que no.


----------



## bgajon (Apr 30, 2010)

Jajaja! Es verdad se me olvida que eres como yo. La realidad es que no debería comprare un solo blush más!!! Pero bueno a ver que sucede cuando los pruebe al fin


----------



## Hypathya (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Si va a llegar, ya hasta está a publicidad pero el producto llega hasta el 8 o 10  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de mayo según mi MA de PRO Perisur. Lo que estoy es FURIOSA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de que Art Supplies no llega._

 
Ya está la publicidad?? No la he visto...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¿Quién te atiende en Pro Perisur? ¿Dante, Paty, Juana, Francisco, María Luisa, Jesús o Olga?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Bianca, que crees? no lo he usado! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




acuérdate que estoy medio mal de la cabeza, primero lo admiro unos días
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , espero que esta vez no sean semanas, y después ya lo uso
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, prometo no tardarme tanto en usarlo esta vez, en cuanto me lo ponga, te digo. Yo me lo probé antes de comprarlo y si me gustó, no se veía cenizo, pero ya usándolo bien sin otro blush abajo tal vez cambie, espero que no._

 
No estás mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 es sólo el comportamiento normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 esperado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de una adicta como nosotras...









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Jajaja! Es verdad se me olvida que eres como yo. La realidad es que no debería comprare un solo blush más!!! Pero bueno a ver que sucede cuando los pruebe al fin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## bgajon (May 2, 2010)

En PRO Perisur me atiende Daniela o Dante y en Delta Nelly. A ti?


----------



## Hypathya (May 4, 2010)

En Pro Perisur: Paty, Dante o Francisco.

En PH Perisur: Lulú. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chicas, ¿qué está en su lista?

Les dejo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  de esta colección:

Coral Crepe p/p,
Instant Chic b/s,
GRey Gazette e/s,
Memorabilia e/s &
Tissueweight e/s.

Aún estoy dudando los cromagraphic pencils...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ZARA (May 4, 2010)

Mi lista es la misma a excepción de q estoy incluyendo el chromagraphic pencil pues según mi MUA están padrísimos y en lugar de Gazette Grey estoy echandole ojo a Cut to fit


----------



## Purple (May 4, 2010)

Yo no compré los chromagraphic porque no se me hicieron de mucha utilidad. Para delinear la "waterline" ya tengo lápices en color carne o pale yellow, para usarlo como lipliner, pues es mejor usar naked, y para borrar imperfecciones pues uso un buen corrector, así que por eso no los compré.


----------



## Hypathya (May 4, 2010)

^En eso mismo estaba pensando!! Además en el thread de la colección muchas comentaron que sí se corrían en el waterline.


----------



## lady joce (May 5, 2010)

saben' lo único que me interesa de esta cole es el blush instant chic, es un gran alivio para m cartera


----------



## Hypathya (May 5, 2010)

^


----------



## bgajon (May 5, 2010)

Mi lista inamovible es:
Instant Chic blush 
Chromographic pencil 
Coral Crepe p/p
Memorabilia 
Dressmaker, dressmaker 
Fold and Tuck
Originality 
Tengo que checar en vivo:
Gazette Grey
Tissue Wieght
Made to Order


----------



## Hypathya (May 5, 2010)

Wow!! Esa es una lista!!


----------



## ZARA (May 5, 2010)

Hola! Alguna noticia sobre la fecha en que llegará? Estoy contando los días.


----------



## Hypathya (May 6, 2010)

Se supone que llega esta semana... acabo de llamar a mi mostrador y me dijeron que no saben... como de costumbre.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pero mi pajarito, me dió a entender ayer, que el producto está en tienda y que ya podíamos pasar.


----------



## bgajon (May 7, 2010)

Eugenia en que counter te dijeron eso?? Cuenta completo mujer!!! Yo he hablado a Delta y pregunte en Polanco y no tienen ides, ASHHHHHHHHH!!! Me desespera no encontrar a mis MA favoritos!!


----------



## lady joce (May 7, 2010)

hola chicas, qué creen? ya esta la cole en PH perisur
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, en la mac pro lo tienen hasta mañana, pero un detalle, en el PH no les llegaron los blushes!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



según me dijeron que si les llegan serán la próxima semana, pero que lo más probable es que no!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, el domingo voy a pasar a la pro a ver si ellos sí les llegaron
si tienen alguna info, me avisan ok?


----------



## Hypathya (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Eugenia en que counter te dijeron eso?? Cuenta completo mujer!!! Yo he hablado a Delta y pregunte en Polanco y no tienen ides, ASHHHHHHHHH!!! Me desespera no encontrar a mis MA favoritos!!_

 
Me dijo Miguel, el brand manager!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





En PH Perisur, la estaban sacando cuando yo llegué... Pero como dice Joselyn... No llegaron un buen de cosas...

No llegó ninguno de los blushes (en Pro tienen el mineralizado) y de las sombras sólo tienen Gazette Grey y Bamboo. BOO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Son bien payasos en MAC... Ayer llamé a Delta y me dijeron que no sabían... Hoy llegué al Pro Perisur fingiendo demencia y preguntéa Paty (quien siempre me atiende) por la cole...

"Aún no tenemos fecha para sacarla, quién sabe..." 
 A lo que contesté "a mi Miguel me dijo que ya podía pasar por ella" 
"¿Miguel quién?" 
"Miguel Franco, tu jefe... si quieres háblale a Eber (su asistente) y que él te diga"
"Ahh,...¿Me esperas un momentito?"

Debo confesar que pasé primero a PH, porque Lulú es súper linda. Pero cómo no llegaron todos los productos, pasé al Pro pensando que ellos sí los recibirían todos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lulú, en cambio, fué súper linda. Apenas me vió me dijo "Ya sé a qué vienes" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady joce* 

 
_hola chicas, qué creen? ya esta la cole en PH perisur
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, en la mac pro lo tienen hasta mañana, pero un detalle, en el PH no les llegaron los blushes!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



según me dijeron que si les llegan serán la próxima semana, pero que lo más probable es que no!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, el domingo voy a pasar a la pro a ver si ellos sí les llegaron
si tienen alguna info, me avisan ok?_

 
Joselyn ¿estabas en el MAC PH a eso de las 2 pm? Yo estaba ahí y llegó una chica con su mami preguntando por la cole... preguntó por los rubores y la chica que la estaba atendiendo preguntó a Lulú qué onda con los faltantes...A lo que Lulú respondió exactamente lo que narras. 

Si eras tú, hubiera estado padrísimo conocernos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Yo iba de jeans, un baby doll strapless de flores, chanclas y colita de caballo.  No se me ocurrió en el momento que podrías ser tú...¡Hubiera estado padrísimo conocernos!


----------



## bgajon (May 7, 2010)

A mi hoy me habló Dani de PRO PErisur y me dijo que le pasara mi lista para que me apartara mis cositas.


----------



## Hypathya (May 7, 2010)

¿Te dijo si tenían Memorabilia, Tissueweight, Instant Chic?

Olvidé decirles que si quieren algo de lo que llegó, ¡corran! No llegaron muchas piezas.


----------



## ZARA (May 7, 2010)

Hola chicas! Pues hoy hablé con mi MUA consentido y me comentó q viene llegando de México y q les iban a mandar las cosas el lunes, eso espero xq siempre tenemos un retraso de 1 semana ó 2 con ustedes y también nos pasa q llegan incompletas o q solo mandan 3 productos de cada cosa, pero ya le dije q me apartara mis cositas pues el lunes no creo poder pasar (ya saben el festival, la comida, las visitas, etc. ) pero el martes estaré ahí en cuanto abran. Si ustedes realizan sus compritas antes me cuentan q tal les fue si? y sus recomendaciones


----------



## bgajon (May 7, 2010)

Mmm pues no me dijeron pero mañana me voy por mis cosas y les cuento.


----------



## Hypathya (May 7, 2010)

Con tanta cosa, olvidé ponerles lo que me compré:

Gazette Grey e/s,
Coral Crepe p/p,
y los dos cromagraphic pencils.

Me quedé con ganas de:

Tissueweight e/s,
Memorabilia e/s,
e Instant Chic b/s.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Corazón, si los encuentras ¿podrías apartar unos para mí?

Dani me atendió hoy y, al igual que Lulú, me dijo que los blushes y esas 2 sombras no llegaron.

Miguel está en Veracruz (al menos eso me dijo Lulú), pero el lunes a primera hora le mando un correo para averiguar lo que pasó.


----------



## bgajon (May 8, 2010)

OK Eugenia pero si ya te dijeron que no llegaron pues yo creo que ya ni como hacerle. 
Y si averigua que onda con no traer todas la colecciones a Mexico?


----------



## Hypathya (May 8, 2010)

¡Es que no me resigno! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pero yo averiguo y por lo menos pongo mi queja!!


----------



## lady joce (May 8, 2010)

hola eugenia! pues sí, la chica con su mami era yo!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fíjate que me imaginé que la otra persona eras tú!! fué como un presentimiento, pero ovbio, no estaba segura. hubiera sido padrísimo conocernos!!! jeje espero que en otra oportunidad podamos presentarnos formalmente y platicar de nuestra adicción!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sigo muy triste por lo de los blushes!!! de veras quería el instant chic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, pero ni modo, sirve que compro otras cositas
me choca cuando las colecciones no vienen completas!!! en qué se basarán para traer o no traer las colecciones?


----------



## Hypathya (May 8, 2010)

¡Es verdad que el mundo es muy pequeño! Ya será para la próxima.


----------



## bgajon (May 9, 2010)

Pues ayer al fin pude ir y si Eugenia ratifico lo que nos adelantaste. No llegaron los blushes ni varias sombras.
Qué onda con MAC México??? Ahora si estoy tristísima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pero bueno me resignaré con mis compritas de Chanel, jaajajaja.
Yo salí con:
Chromographic pencil
Coral Crepe
Made to Order l/s
Fold and Tuck l/g
Originality
Hice un B2M y me lleve Creme D'nude
Y eso fue todo gracias a que no trajeron todo lo que quería


----------



## Purple (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Con tanta cosa, olvidé ponerles lo que me compré:

Gazette Grey e/s,
Coral Crepe p/p,
y los dos cromagraphic pencils.

Me quedé con ganas de:

Tissueweight e/s,
Memorabilia e/s,
e Instant Chic b/s.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Corazón, si los encuentras ¿podrías apartar unos para mí?

Dani me atendió hoy y, al igual que Lulú, me dijo que los blushes y esas 2 sombras no llegaron.

Miguel está en Veracruz (al menos eso me dijo Lulú), pero el lunes a primera hora le mando un correo para averiguar lo que pasó._

 
Hola guapa! Fijate que tengo una Tissueweight extra, quieres que te la ponga junto con tus cosas que te envíe mañana? Si aceptas me avisas antes de que sean las 4 p.m., que salgo de la oficina para ponerte el envío, ok?
Besos!


----------



## Hypathya (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Pues ayer al fin pude ir y si Eugenia ratifico lo que nos adelantaste. No llegaron los blushes ni varias sombras.
Qué onda con MAC México??? Ahora si estoy tristísima 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pero bueno me resignaré con mis compritas de Chanel, jaajajaja.
Yo salí con:
Chromographic pencil
Coral Crepe
Made to Order l/s
Fold and Tuck l/g
Originality
Hice un B2M y me lleve Creme D'nude
Y eso fue todo gracias a que no trajeron todo lo que quería _

 
Hay Bianca, qué frustración!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Primero Art Supplies y luego esto!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fin...

De cualquier forma, está muy lindo todo lo que te compraste preciosa!! Disfruta tu CDN!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Hola guapa! Fijate que tengo una Tissueweight extra, quieres que te la ponga junto con tus cosas que te envíe mañana? Si aceptas me avisas antes de que sean las 4 p.m., que salgo de la oficina para ponerte el envío, ok?
Besos!_

 








¿Vas a trabajar mañana? ¿No vas a celebrar con tu hija y tu familia? No tienes que enviar mis cositas mañana, siendo un día para estar con tu familia.


----------



## Purple (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Hay Bianca, qué frustración!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Primero Art Supplies y luego esto!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fin...

De cualquier forma, está muy lindo todo lo que te compraste preciosa!! Disfruta tu CDN!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














¿Vas a trabajar mañana? ¿No vas a celebrar con tu hija y tu familia? No tienes que enviar mis cositas mañana, siendo un día para estar con tu familia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
que linda!! pero si trabajo mañana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ni modo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 así que será casi un día normal, en la tarde si lo pasaremos en familia (ni tan completa, porque mi esposo anda en Monterrey) pero lo mas seguro es que si te ponga tus cosas mañana, ok? asi que avisame si quieres que le agregue al paquete tissueweight.
Besos!


----------



## bgajon (May 11, 2010)

Me ENCANTÓ el chromographic pencil!!! Me duró al menos unas 5 hrs, no se corrió, ni es muy amarillo el NC15-NW20. Mis ojos se veían más blancos y grandes. Lo recomiendo ampliamente si no lo compraron con esta colección. 
Hoy también estrene mi labial Made to Order y de blush usé Hipness de Fafi que va a ser vuelto a lanzar con To the Beach. Se ve increíble y me hizo extrañar un poco menos a Instant Chic, jajajaja.
Estoy disfrutando mucho de mis compritas aunque debo confesar que no me encantó mucho el esmalte de uñas :O


----------



## ZARA (May 11, 2010)

Hola chicas! Acabo de regresar de MAC y pues con la noticia de q estamos peor q ustedes pues solo llegaron los paintpots, 1 chromagraphic pencil,  tres labiales, solo 1 lipgloss, así q me traje a casa el coral crepe y el único chromagraphic q había y me dijeron q no les van a llegar los demás productos porq fueron destinados a los puntos en los q iba a haber evento, así q me qdé con ganas de ver las sombras. No sé xq surten tan poco producto si se ponen a analizar las ventas q tienen.


----------



## bgajon (May 12, 2010)

Sacan poco producto para provocar expectativa por la escasez y así tener a las compradoras adictas en la palma de sus manos. Esa es la teoría de mi marido, jajajajaja.


----------



## Hypathya (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Me ENCANTÓ el chromographic pencil!!! Me duró al menos unas 5 hrs, no se corrió, ni es muy amarillo el NC15-NW20. Mis ojos se veían más blancos y grandes. Lo recomiendo ampliamente si no lo compraron con esta colección. 
Hoy también estrene mi labial Made to Order y de blush usé Hipness de Fafi que va a ser vuelto a lanzar con To the Beach. Se ve increíble y me hizo extrañar un poco menos a Instant Chic, jajajaja.
Estoy disfrutando mucho de mis compritas aunque debo confesar que no me encantó mucho el esmalte de uñas :O_

 
A mí también me encantó!!

Originality no se me hizo taan original después de todo... Me lo probé en la tienda y lo pensé durante todo el viernes... Al final creo que no voy a comprarlo, me parece que si quiero puedo encontrar algo parecido después!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZARA* 

 
_Hola chicas! Acabo de regresar de MAC y pues con la noticia de q estamos peor q ustedes pues solo llegaron los paintpots, 1 chromagraphic pencil,  tres labiales, solo 1 lipgloss, así q me traje a casa el coral crepe y el único chromagraphic q había y me dijeron q no les van a llegar los demás productos porq fueron destinados a los puntos en los q iba a haber evento, así q me qdé con ganas de ver las sombras. No sé xq surten tan poco producto si se ponen a analizar las ventas q tienen._

 
¡Qué coraje! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Con tanto qué hacer hoy, no pude escribir mi queja!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Sacan poco producto para provocar expectativa por la escasez y así tener a las compradoras adictas en la palma de sus manos. Esa es la teoría de mi marido, jajajajaja.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Es muy posible, pero de nada sirve crear expectativa si ciertos productos no llegan. Es muy decepcionante llegar a la tienda, ver la colección y notar que llegó incompleta... como que desanima.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 13, 2010)

Yo pude comprar un Coral Crepe paint pot que era lo que mas me llamaba de esta coleccion  antes de que mi hermano se viniera para acá! Dicen que hasta de rubor queda super lindo! ya les diré que tal va


----------



## ZARA (May 13, 2010)

Hola Chicas! Alguna noticia si en México les llegarán más productos q faltaron de la colección?


----------



## Hypathya (May 13, 2010)

^ No preciosa, aún no tenengo noticias.


----------



## bgajon (May 13, 2010)

Yo creo que ya no van a llegar las demás cosas porque de por sí les llego muy poco de esta colección.


----------



## lady joce (May 14, 2010)

hola chicas!!! espero estén bien, y aunque un poco tarde, feliz día de las madres!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ustedes creen que to the beach llegue? es que con eso de que unas colecciones  vienen y otras no, pues estoy un poco preocupada


----------



## ZARA (May 14, 2010)

Hola Lady Joyce! Yo le pregunté a mi MUA y me dijo q se supone q ya no deben llegar las colecciones incompletas, que eso ya no va a pasar y q ellos tienen conocimiento y en su manual de las próx. colecciones viene la de To the beach, pero q ahora en lugar de enviarles 5 de cada cosa se supone q les van a dar entre 25 y 50 de cada producto xq ha habido quejas con respecto a ello, pero esperemos q así sea.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 15, 2010)

Zara que buena noticia! Eugenia me confirmó que si llegará To the beach también... lo bueno esque lleguen más cantidad de cada producto porque 5 de cada cosa es muy poquito! Aunque yo no estoy en Mexico me emociono igual jaja


----------



## Purple (May 15, 2010)

Ojalá que les llegue To the beach pronto, en otros países salió primero que en Estados Unidos, aunque no pienso comprar mucho de esa colección, ya quiero verla!!


----------



## bgajon (May 16, 2010)

Pues a ver que pasa con las demás colecciones porque el management de MAC México ha dejado MUCHO que desear últimamente. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yo creo que de To The Beach me la salto, sobre todo porque con la tristeza de que no trajeron Riveting ni Art Supplies me fui a gastar mi presupuesto y más en Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lo único que me llamaba la atención era el liquid bronzer pero por los swatches veo que tiene demasiados brillitos, así que mejor paso.


----------



## Purple (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Pues a ver que pasa con las demás colecciones porque el management de MAC México ha dejado MUCHO que desear últimamente. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yo creo que de To The Beach me la salto, sobre todo porque con la tristeza de que no trajeron Riveting ni Art Supplies me fui a gastar mi presupuesto y más en Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lo único que me llamaba la atención era el liquid bronzer pero por los swatches veo que tiene demasiados brillitos, así que mejor paso._

 
Que fué lo que te compraste de Chanel? Pláticanos!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yo me quiero dar una vuelta mañana por Chanel a ver si encuentro el quad Demure, no lo has comprado? 
De To the Beach son pocas las cosas que están en mi posible lista (hasta ahorita, jeje, despues, quien sabe)


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 16, 2010)

Ayer a la madrugada mientras no podia dormir gracias al fiestón de los vecinos jaja me puse a averiguar un poco de To the beach en Mexico y encontré este blog: Makeupholica No tan Anónima: MAC To The Beach - Próximamente en México
La chica dice que habló con la gente de MAC México y si llegará la colección completa al parecer y le dijeron que sale en mayo... tocará ver no? 

Por cierto deberíamos de abrir un post para esta colección no? asi para tener todos los mensajes juntos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besos!


----------



## bgajon (May 17, 2010)

Pues me compré Bikini Peach glossimer, Black Velvet, Illusion d'or, Nouvelle Vague y Mistral esmaltes (les he comentado que tengo una obsesión por los esmaltes de Chanel y los raros me chiflan aún más) y ya (por ahorita). El quad no me llama ya que tengo muchos colores neutros. Prefiero esperar por el quad de Otoño.
Es muy cierto que ya es necesario abrir un thread para To the Beach.


----------



## Hypathya (May 19, 2010)

Ana y Bianca: Hasta donde you sé Demure es uno de esos quads exclusivos para Estados Unidos. Chanel tiene dos fábricas, la que produce lo que es sólo para Estados Unidos (inlcuyendo los colores que también están disponibles en otras partes del mundo) y la que produce lo que es para el resto del mundo. Por lo que muchas veces hay tonos y productos que no se consiguen más que en EU.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En Francia y el resto del mundo la colección de verano no traía productos para los ojos, así que en el display reemplazaron Demure con Spices.


----------



## bgajon (May 19, 2010)

Gracias Eugenia. Yo lo que hago si me gusta algún quad de Chanel de E.U. le pido a mi prima que vive en LA que me lo compre y cuando viene a México me trae mis cositas, jijiji. Soy una viciosa de lo PEOR!!!


----------



## Purple (May 20, 2010)

Tienes razón Eugenia, es diferente lo que traen aqui que lo que sale en EU, para empezar en los quads de sombras de EU las sombras vienen en cuadritos, y en México el mismo quad, las trae redondas. Aquí no llegó Demure, pero en EU si salió, y esta muy lindo sólo que mi tarjeta ya no da para más maquillaje, jeje y preferí comprarme Kaska Beige que son tonos que uso casi a diario para la oficina. Pero si sale mas barato comprar Chanel en México, que en Estados Unidos, te ahorras aprox. 55 pesos en un lipstick y 70 pesos en un quad de sombras.


----------



## Hypathya (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bgajon* 

 
_Gracias Eugenia. Yo lo que hago si me gusta algún quad de Chanel de E.U. le pido a mi prima que vive en LA que me lo compre y cuando viene a México me trae mis cositas, jijiji. *Soy una viciosa de lo PEOR!!!*_

 
Noo?? A poco?? 
No lo puedo creer!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¡Qué suertuda! Aunque no sé si podría comprar comida si tuviera una prima en EU a la que pudiera encargarle todo lo que no encuentro aquí!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purple* 

 
_Tienes razón Eugenia, es diferente lo que traen aqui que lo que sale en EU, para empezar en los quads de sombras de EU las sombras vienen en cuadritos, y en México el mismo quad, las trae redondas. Aquí no llegó Demure, pero en EU si salió, y esta muy lindo sólo que mi tarjeta ya no da para más maquillaje, jeje y preferí comprarme Kaska Beige que son tonos que uso casi a diario para la oficina. Pero si sale mas barato comprar Chanel en México, que en Estados Unidos, te ahorras aprox. 55 pesos en un lipstick y 70 pesos en un quad de sombras._

 
Sí, además de la forma, los cuartetos y rubores de Chanel para EU no son horneados!!

No me he fijado en los precios, gracias por el tip!!


----------



## bgajon (May 21, 2010)

Ay Eugenia si tu supieras la cantidad de cosas que encargo por allá, bueno te vas para atrás. Pero bueno tampoco me puedo volver muy loca porque el tipo de cambio luego lo prohibe


----------



## Hypathya (May 21, 2010)

^ Me lo puedo imaginar preciosa!!


----------

